# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  اقرأ قبل أن تقرأ

## أمين المكتبة

قال الله تعالى
{ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لِلَّذِينَ عَمِلُواْ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابُواْ
 مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُواْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِن بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}النحل{119}
 فهل تقرأ الآن أم ما زالت نفسك ضعيفة ولا تستطيع 
أن تكبح جماحها والشيطان مازال يسيطر عليك
  فإن كان ذلك فأدعو لك الله الهداية 
وإن كنت ستقرأ فأقرأ
 وأعمل بما قرأت وأبلغه للآخرين 
الكتاب بعنوان
اقرأ قبل أن تقرأ !!



للتحميل إضغط هنا
تابعونا لتجدوا ما يسركم
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

